
Ask HN: Best practices around fingerprinting a virtual machine for licensing? - triceratop
What&#x27;s a solid way to &quot;fingerprint&quot; a VM instance? I can&#x27;t really find a good metric to use that can&#x27;t easily be confgured...
======
jmgmrv34gg43
If MSFT don't do it, and use audit licensing instead, that might be a clue
that it's not a sustainable and reliable mechanism for license enforcement.

